# How do-able is a double-head DBS V3?



## TomInOregon (Apr 15, 2009)

How difficult would it be to make a double-head Dereelight DBS V3? What I mean is a Dereelight DBS V3 with an R2 SMO reflector at one end of the body and a MC-E/OP reflector at the other end? This would give good flood and good throw without changing heads. The only difficulty I see is extending the tube long enough to thread the bottom end, integrating power to either end and adding two switches to the body. Standard pills would then fit like normal. It is essentially a custom body job. Does this sound practical?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Chodes (Jul 25, 2009)

I have very little modding experience , but I'd say it is not practicle.
No way it would be economical.

In all seriousness , 2 Malkoff MD2s with some gaffer tape to tape the bodies together in an oval shaped light with both heads at the same end would be better.
Make a more cosmetically appealing method of joining the bodies if you like.
Put any 2 dropins of your choice.

Even more seriously.. I'd ask Led Zeppelin to build me a multi LED Mag (1 C body if you want smallest) with dimming pots / or switch to change LEDs.

You could have flood , throw , or both.


----------

